# 15" macbook pro won't boot



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I was using my macbook pro for a few hours then powered it down normally. Roughly an hour later when I tried to turn the laptop on, It gave me the boot up tone and the little light next to the latch, but the screen never comes on.

I'm relatively new at mac problems, anyone know what to do?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried to turn the brightness up. It'll be F2 or Fn+F2 most likely.


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

tried that but with no effect. Also tried resetting the System Management Controller and the PRAM.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

After you turn it on, shine a bright flashlight into the Apple logo on the back of the screen while looking at the front of the screen. Do you see anything on the screen? If so, then the backlighting is bad and needs replacement. If you don't see anything, then the LCD isn't working, and that could be any number of reasons. Either case, it should to goto Apple for repairs.


----------



## Deverill (Jan 25, 2010)

I had a similar problem. You can take your mac down to the apple store and there are specialists who can help bring it back to life.

I did a similar thing to mine last month and the guy at the apple store solve my problem by rebooting all the software!


----------



## ac_specialist (Mar 23, 2010)

Make sure you are doing the SMC correctly on newer macbooks you hold down the left hand side shift, control, option keys and tap the power button (There will be no noticable change).

Wait 15-20 seconds then press the power button.

You can also try safe boot mode by holding down any shift key until the first screen appears


----------



## Deverill (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I have just bought myself a new Macbook now so I will bare that in mind!

Cheers


----------

